# Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming



## Eidgenosse1 (20. Mai 2017)

*Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

Hi, 

Der ein oder andere wird das Calyos NSG-0 Gehäuse bereits kennen. Ich hab ein paar interessante Videos bezüglich der zugrundeliegenden Capilary Phase Cooling Technik gefunden: 

Is Calyos THE world leader in Advanced 2-Phase cooling? - YouTube
Calyos Demonstrates Water Free Cooling at ISC 2016 - YouTube

Calytronics | Calyos
Calyos Demonstrates Water Free Cooling at ISC 2016 - insideHPC

Viel Spass


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: PassivkÃ¼hlung - Cappilary 2 Phase KÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Highend Gaming*

Wenn man es wirklich leise haben will, dann ist das natürlich schon echt nice.


----------



## Evandure (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: PassivkÃ¼hlung - Cappilary 2 Phase KÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Highend Gaming*

Ist mit Sicherheit sehr interessant. Irgendwann könnte ich mir vorstellen sowas auch zu bauen. Allerdings müssen dann auch mal die Grakas leise werden (Spulenfiepen)


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: PassivkÃ¼hlung - Cappilary 2 Phase KÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Highend Gaming*

Danke für  eure Kommentare.

Ich finde diese Lösung vor allem für Menschen interessant, die eine Wasserkühlung scheuen aber dennoch sehr gute Kühlwerte erreichen wollen. Das Calyos Gehäuse soll laut offiziellen Zahlen weniger effizient als eine Wasserkühlung sein, aber eben ohne Wasser und viel besser als Lüftkühlung.

Das einzige was mich stört ist das die Kühlleistung über die Jahre nachlässt. Sie garantieren jedoch einen maximalen Temperaturverlust von 2 Grad in 5 Jahren, im 24/7 Betrieb. Wie sehr die Kühlung jedoch über die Jahre nachlässt wird sich wohl erst wirklich sagen lassen, sobald die ersten Geräte auf dem Markt sind und einige Jahre laufen.


----------



## Evandure (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: PassivkÃ¼hlung - Cappilary 2 Phase KÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Highend Gaming*

In meiner Wasserkühlung ist die Pumpe deutlich das lauteste (außer wenn ingame dann die Spannungswandler der Graka loslegen...)
Mit soeinem System bräuchte man dann keine Pumpe mehr. Ein paar langsam drehende eLoops dürfen aber bleiben, etwas erzwungene Konvektion kann nicht schaden.

Edit: Für Grakas müssen die Jungs sich aber noch etwas einfallen lassen. Entweder Fullcover oder so wie bei Alphacool.
Bei einem Semipassivem GPU Block sind ein paar Gehäuselüfter mMn. dann aber ein Muss.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: PassivkÃ¼hlung - Cappilary 2 Phase KÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Highend Gaming*



Evandure schrieb:


> In meiner Wasserkühlung ist die Pumpe deutlich das lauteste (außer wenn ingame dann die Spannungswandler der Graka loslegen...)
> Mit soeinem System bräuchte man dann keine Pumpe mehr. Ein paar langsam drehende eLoops dürfen aber bleiben, etwas erzwungene Konvektion kann nicht schaden.
> 
> Edit: Für Grakas müssen die Jungs sich aber noch etwas einfallen lassen. Entweder Fullcover oder so wie bei Alphacool.
> Bei einem Semipassivem GPU Block sind ein paar Gehäuselüfter mMn. dann aber ein Muss.



Die Lüfter sind zwar nicht Pflicht, aber definitiv zu empfehlen. Laut den Produktentwickler-Angaben sollen 5 Lüfter unter den Radiatoren Platz haben. Damit soll eine weitere Temperatursenkung von 15 Grad möglich sein. Die Lüfter blasen die Luft unterhalb des Radiators vom Radiator weg, deshalb kann ich mir die 15 Grad gut vorstellen.

Habe mir auch grad 4 gekauft:
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS PWM (140mm, 1x) - PC Lufter - digitec

Abdeckungen für die jeweiligen GPUs sollen als Druck-Schemas unter Open Source Lizenz erscheinen und jeder soll sich diese selber drucken können. Man kann sie aber später auch direkt von Calyos beziehen. Soweit die Infos, die ich habe.

Dazu sieht das Gehäuse sehr schick aus, wie ich finde. In weiss und Kupfer-Radiator muss das Gehäuse richtig fantastisch aussehen  

Ich werde euch auf alle Fälle dann an meinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen.


----------



## Evandure (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: PassivkÃ¼hlung - Cappilary 2 Phase KÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Highend Gaming*

Ach das bedeutet dass du bei Kickstarter für ein Gehäuse eingestiegen bist?

Ja das Gehäuse mit Kupferlamellen ist in der Tat sehr schick, aber auch sehr teuer  Mal eben das 6-fache vom normalen Gehäuse.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: PassivkÃ¼hlung - Cappilary 2 Phase KÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Highend Gaming*



Evandure schrieb:


> Ach das bedeutet dass du bei Kickstarter für ein Gehäuse eingestiegen bist?
> 
> Ja das Gehäuse mit Kupferlamellen ist in der Tat sehr schick, aber auch sehr teuer  Mal eben das 6-fache vom normalen Gehäuse.



Nein ich hab bei der Kickstarter Kampagne nicht mitgemacht. Das weisse Gehäuse schien mir zu teuer und ich wollte auf alle Optionen warten. Das Gehäuse erscheint ja bereits im September. Der Kupferradiator wird dann sicherlich etwas teurer sein als die Standard Edition, jedoch sicherlich weniger als das 6fache des Preises. Und weiss muss sein 

Kupfer leitet die Wärme zudem sehr effizient.


----------



## Evandure (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: PassivkÃ¼hlung - Cappilary 2 Phase KÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Highend Gaming*

Nun auf einen wesentlich geringeren Preis würde ich nicht spekulieren. (oder dass es das Copper überhaupt geben wird)
"10 numbered pieces limited!" steht bei Kickstarter.
Außerdem würde ich es mich nicht trauen von meinen Backern bei Kickstarter einen wesentlich höheren Preis zu verlangen, als das Produkt später tatsächlich kostet.

Edit: Mir fällt außerdem noch auf, dass die PCI Riser denen von Thermaltake recht ähnlich sehen, und diese sind unterste Schublade. Die guten von 3M sind es jedenfalls nicht. Mal schauen wie die funtkionieren.


----------



## Duke711 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

Also ich arbeite gerade an was änhlichem, und mal ein Eindruck zu vermitteln was an Öberfläche und Volumen von nöten ist, um aktzeptable Temperaturen zu erreichen

Es handelt sich um funktionale aktiv Möbel. D.h. der gewünsche Computerschreibtisch ist zugleich ein Plug and Play PC-Gehäuse, sowie Passivwärmetauscher. Mit optionalen Desgins; Schrank, Konsole, Tisch usw.
 Als crowdfunding Projekt  zu nächst mal auf Startnext geplant, vemutlich September/Oktober

Mal zum Vergleich (Calyos FANLESS PC / Workstation | Calyos)

Passiver Wärmetauscher im Design eines Computerschreibtisches:

Oberfläche: 7,2 m²
Füllvolumen: 19,4 Liter
Kühlleistung: 410 W @ // Ambient 300 K / Inlet 315 K / Outlet 312,4 K


----------



## EyRaptor (7. August 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

@Duke711  Das hört sich nach einem richtig gutem Projekt an wenn es dann funktioniert. 
Machst du da einen Blog oder ähnliches?


----------



## Duke711 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

Nein dafür habe ich leider keine Zeit, da die Präsentation für das crowfunding sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## Duke711 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

@Eyraptor

Mal kleiner Einblick:

Auf den ersten Bildern wird außerhalb so das System vormontiert. Anschließend von hinten eingeschoben und per Rändenschrauben + zusätzlich Kreuzschlitzschrauben innerhalb, am Schreibstisch fixiert.

Am letzen Bild sieht man das Ursprungsdesign des kleinen Schreibtisches (80 x 50 cm). Oberhalb der Querstrebe komme ein Schubfach. An der dieser Querstrebe wird später ein 5,25" Schacht für die Pumpensteuerung vorgesehen sein. Dazu natürlich externe USB-Anschlüsse, Powerschalter, Leds usw. Diese werden nicht von der Schrebtischtür verdeckt sein. Alles andere wird durch die Schreibtischtür verkleidet sein.

Das Mainboard wird nicht wie üblich mittels Abstandsbolzen befestigt werden. Sondern über Muttern direkt an die Gehäuseplatte fixiert. Dazwischen befindet sich ein Wärmeleitpad. Auf der Rückseite, wie im Bild zu erkennen (zwei obere Wasserstutzen) ist mit der Gehäuseplatte eine Kühlschlange verlötet.  Somit kann das Mainboard über der Rückseite zusätzlich Wärme an das Wasser ableiten. Optional können natürlich die Spannungswandler und der Chipsatz mit Kühlkörpern versehen werden.

Desweitern sind natürlich weitere aktiv Möbel geplant, wie Konsole, Schrank, größere Schreibtische usw.


----------



## Duke711 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

Nachtrag:

So mal ursprünglich das Wasservolumen aus, inzwischen sind einige Verbesserungen eingeflossen.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. August 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

Ob die Oberfläche ohne künstlichen Luftstrom ausreichend groß ist wenn nicht noch andere Möbelstücke  mit zur Kühlung beitragen?
Die Arbeitsfläche sollte sich dabei allerdings nicht übermäßig erwärmen, das könnte unangenehm sein.
Ist aber wirklich mal ein interessantes Projekt. Die Idee gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Duke711 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

Momentan bin ich bei einer Oberfläche von 7,3 m² und bei einer Leistung von 403 W @ DT 13,5 K. Ursprünglich waren es 336 W.
Bezüglich der Erwärmung der Arbeitsplatte wird es eine Leistungsempfehlung geben. Für diesen Tisch max. 450 W @ DT 15 K.
Aus Designtechnischengründen kann der Tisch zusätzlich mit einem Holzfunier oder einer Folie bespannt werden. Die Kühlleistung wird da durch nicht beeinflusst, aber das Wohlbefinden verbessert (kaltes/warmes Metall).

Mal ein Bild von Temperaturfeld des ersten Grunddesign:

Umgebungstemp: 300 K
Einlass: 315 K
Auslass: 312,8 K
Leistung: 336 W

Gelber Bereich ~ 313, 5 K
Grüner Bereich ~ 312,5 K

Die Arbeitsfläche liegt also im Schnitt 12,5 - 13,5 K über der Umgebungstemperatur.

Für mehr Leistung, z.B. 750 W, wird ein größerer Schreib/Computertisch konstruiert, als Alternative auch als Ecktisch.


----------



## Duke711 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

Momentan arbeite ich gerade am finalen Design.

Die Aktivmöbel sollen natürlich zum selbstständigen Zusammenbau konzipiert sein.

Die Kehlnähte werden ab Werk geschweißt. Die Deckplatten wegen Garantieanschprüchen vormontiert. 
Ledeglich die Plattensysteme werden selbstständig zu einem fertigen Tisch montiert.
Die Plattensystem sind natürlich schon ab Werk mit einem Funier versehen.
Eben so wie man das von einem typischen Möbelstück aus Holz bzw. Spannplatten gewohnt ist.


----------



## Duke711 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

Etwas vorangekommen, zumindest ist der verbesserte Wasserkreislauf endgültig fertig.

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Anbauteile, sowie die Verkleidung.


----------



## Spynx (6. September 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

Interessantes Projekt mit dem Tisch!
Wird die Energie im Tisch nur lokal in die Bleche eingeleitet und dann über Wärmeleitung in der Konstruktion verteilt oder wie ist das gedacht?

BTW.: Ich kenne dein CFD-Modell natürlich nicht, aber für natürliche Konvektion erscheint mir deine Domain deutlich zu klein


----------



## Duke711 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

So ähnlich. Das Wasser wird über interne Kanäle und Kanaltrennungen geführt und sämtliche Bleche sind vollständig mit Wasser benetzt. Was auch nicht deutlich zu erkennen ist, unterhalb des Tisches befindet sich noch ein Lamellenpaket mit wellenförmigen Rippen.
Auch da bin ich noch am feinjustieren und guter Dinge, dass die 500 W erreicht werden können.

Bezüglich dem Begriff "Domain" in einem logischen Zusammenhang zu erkennen, da bin ich noch am rätseln. Aber beim CFD Modell handelt es sich um die aller erste Machbarkeitsstudie und Grundidee ,ob überhaupt im Ansatz genügend Oberfläche vorhanden sein könnte und ob keine Stauwärme etc. entsteht.


----------



## Spynx (7. September 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

Ahh, OK. Dann war das auf dem Bild da oben vom 18.08 tatsächlich das Fluid. Coole Sache, Von den Dimensionen her scheint mir das auch zu passen!
Hast du schonmal getestet wie angenehm das ist, wenn die Arme auf einem Tisch über Raumtemperatur liegen? Ich könnte mir vorstellen das das etwas gwöhnungsbedürftig ist. Dem könnte man aber entgegen wirken, indem man in dem Bereich keine Wasserleitungen anbindet.

Die Domain ist der Bauraum um dein eigentliches Bauteil, also die Luft. Bei natürlicher Konvektion sollte so als Faustregel min. 2-3 fache charakteristische Bauteillänge ober- und unterhalb des Bauteils wortwörtlich Luft sein. Drum herum ca. eine Bauteillänge. Für den Zweck sollte der Fehler aber annehmbar sein...


----------



## Duke711 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

Das steht noch aus, das wird der Prototyp zeigen.

Achso Du meinst den Berechnungsraum. Da habe mich  an einem 20 m² Raum orientiert. Für erschwerte Bedingungen einen Dummy erstellt und den Tisch an die Wand gestellt, was ja nicht unüblich ist.


----------



## Duke711 (8. September 2017)

*AW: PassivkÃ¼hlung - Cappilary 2 Phase KÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Highend Gaming*

@Spynx

Ja Du möchtest dich auf folgendes beziehen:

YouTube

Bildminute  10:51

Bei mir ist die Luftschicht eher statisch, Dateianhang.
Fehler gibt es bezüglich groben Netz am Boden und etwas an der Decke (Pfeilausschläge). Ich könnte natürlich an fangen zu tricksen und künstlich stärkere Konvektionen erzeugen siehe Video, DT > 100 K.
Aber ich bleibe lieber realistisch und habe deswegen extra die Wandtemperaturen bei geschlossenen Fenster gemessen. Um eben einen realistischen Fall unter erschwerten Bedingungen abzubilden, bei minimaler Konvektion, DT ~ 1 K.

Aber Danke für Deine Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Duke711 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming*

So gut wie Fertig.

Die Metallplatten werden natürlich mit einen Furnier übersehen, die vorderen Schrauben mit Kappen verdeckt, habe ich jetzt mal vorerst nicht modelliert. Zwischen Tür und Schubfach befindet sich die offene Blende für die Pumpensteuerung, Powertaster, USB etc.
Die Holzverkleidung gibt es in mehreren Version. In der gezeigten, die geschlossene Vollverkleidung. Für den Wechsel, z.B. des Monitorkabels, kann man hinten schräg reingreifen.


----------

